# Dacron vs other line



## beaker83 (Apr 24, 2016)

Okay, I've seen some good things regarding the dacron pouches Wingshooter used to make. I'd like to make some myself but his tutorial isn't available on youtube anymore. I am looking to acquiring some dacron line but want to know if there is something special about the braided dacron that makes it better than other braided fishing line?


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I really don't have the answer however in fly fishing we use it for backing behind our main line. It is thicker than other braided lines or super braids which will make it less likely to cut you. Btw it cuts as bad as a knife. It should work for your pouches.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Unlike nylon, dacron does not stretch.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## beaker83 (Apr 24, 2016)

Alright! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm inclined to say you should also be fine using a heavy gauge braided dyneema.

Although, Dacron may result in a slightly lighter pouch weight. I don't know if this holds true for all makes and brands, but the Dacron in my tackle box has a finer braid pattern and no wax coating. My Dyneemas do have a coat of wax, and a coarser braid pattern, making them perhaps a little more prone to catching and fraying once the wax has worn off so it may result in a slightly heavier, and slightly less durable pouch than the Dacron, but strength wise you should be fine. Way way waaaaaay overengineered strength wise if anything.


----------

